# Just for the head of duckmen



## capetocuba (17/3/15)

@devdev found this for you, might be interested!

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10012989/2188500-duck-styled-32gb-usb-2-0-flash-drive

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------

